# What are you using to write your code?



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

What are you using to write your code?

Just thought it'd be cool to get an idea of what the members here are using for editors/IDEs. Have fun!

As requested, this is a growing list of the aforementioned tools for you to compare and examine.

* Wordpad from Wikipedia
* Notepad from Wikipedia
* Emacs
* Gedit
* jGrasp
* Visual J#
* Netbeans
* IntelliJIDEA
* Eclipse
* JBuilder
* BlueJ
* DrJava
* Adobe Dreamweaver
* BBBEdit
* JIPE
* GEL
* Vi/Vim
* JCreator
* TextPad


----------

